# Do I need a different flat iron?



## Shelley (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if I need a new flat iron. My current one is a Hot Styler (or style?) brand that I bought from a salon. It still works but I'm begining to wonder if it's not working for my hair. I bought it in 2006.

I will give some info about my hair in case it helps..

My hair is shoulder length, with long layers. Fine textured. It use to be naturally straight but the past three to four years it's turned wavy from my just above my ears downwards.

I get my hair trimmed every 8 weeks (it grows fast) and the roots touched up (dreaded grays popping up)at the same time. My natural color is med to dark brown, the color they use is close to my natural maybe slightly richer.

I wash my hair every second to third day.

Products I use..

Shampoo... AG Tech Two (for color treated hair) or Prairie Naturals shampoo for color treated hair (sulfate free)

Conditioner: KMS SilkSheen

John Frieda frizz ease (just on the ends of hair)

Leave in Conditioner: Infusium

Styling products: L'anza Straightening Balm, Tresemme heat protection spray or Beyond The Zone Flat Iron Spray,

John Frieda frizz ease (just on the ends of hair)

Treatments: Redken Extreme Cat Protein Spray (1 x month)

I have tried the comb and flat iron method.

I don't find my current flat iron straightens as well compared to what my stylist uses. Yes it does straighten but maybe not as sleek. Especially the ends of my hair. I think she uses a Chi (pink color)

I flat iron my hair maybe once or twice a week.

So do I need to do something different while using my flat iron? Maybe the one I have it not suitable for my hair?

Any rec's? I heard Sedu are good but not sure if they are available where I live. Chi available but heard good and bad. I prefer to buy in salon or store.

Thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, Im a stylist....truth be told I hate Chi. It only gets to 180C at PEAK heat. Have you tried the AG flat iron?? It is friggin awesome! Its one of my new favs! (Yes AG makes flat irons). I also love bio ionic flat irons, they are pretty fantastic. Im not sure what part of Canada you are from, but Chatters carries both brands and Beauty Supply Outlet does aswell.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Gina!

The current flat iron I have goes up to 410 degrees but I still don't think it's doing it's job, lol.

Yes we do have Chatters where I live. I will check it out. So they carry both the AG and Bio Ionic irons? Are there a few models in both these brands or only one in each.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Gina!
The current flat iron I have goes up to 410 degrees but I still don't think it's doing it's job, lol.

Yes we do have Chatters where I live. I will check it out. So they carry both the AG and Bio Ionic irons? Are there a few models in both these brands or only one in each.

Bio Ionic has a few models....one with silicone built into the flat and then the original which comes in a white box and either a 1" or 1.5". AG only makes the one iron....it has a pearly white finish and is 1". The bio ionic is great if your hair is damaged at all as it uses far infra red heat. The AG one I love cause its very versatile and allows me to create waves/curls in the hair as well as straightening. Some of the Chatter in the rural areas dont carry the AG iron, but it is available to them to order for you (my friend works there).


----------



## Shelley (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Gina!





I wrote down the information and hopefully soon I will have a new flat iron.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the sedu , its the best


----------

